# New Russians Arriving



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

I am getting a few USSR vintages Russian watches form the bowels of an ex-USSR country. One of them is a 1969 Poljot Stela - but does not work.

What are the chances of getting it fixed?

Ujjwal


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

ujjwaldey said:


> :- a 1969 Poljot Stela - but does not work.
> 
> What are the chances of getting it fixed?
> 
> Ujjwal


No, you'll never get it working lol, and they're not very good even if they do work nono :bad: h34r: :rofl2:

Best thing you can do is put it in a jiffy bag and send it to me! I'll love it and care for it, and give it a good home :lol: 

Seriously though, it's forty years old, and lots will depend on the real condition of it when you get your hands on it. I'd be inclined to re-post your question once you've seen how bad or good it is, and include some photos. There's lots of guys on here who are much better qualified than myself to advise you on this, and I would respect the judgement and advice they give. :yes:

And then you'll need to balance the expected cost to put it right against what you've paid for it and what it might be worth when it's finished - unless you just want a Strela at any price?


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

I paid 9 quids for it. I have no idea how much it can cost to make it reasonably functioning...I was told that there is an engraving on the back which says its a present to an Ivan in 1969. As this was bought in a small shop in a very small town in Kazakhstan, they thought I was mad anyways. My friend kept calling me on her mobile to check on the purchases, so that must have costed more than all the watches put together

If it doesn't cost a fortune, I'll try to get it working.

If I decide not to, I'll be more than happy to give to a forum member who would like to have it as a restoration project.

In the end, these watches are more as a piece of history rather than for accurate time keeping - thats how I see it anyway.

The mobilephone is for catching a train on time

Ujjwal


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

ujjwaldey said:


> I paid 9 quids for it. I have no idea how much it can cost to make it reasonably functioning...I was told that there is an engraving on the back which says its a present to an Ivan in 1969. As this was bought in a small shop in a very small town in Kazakhstan, they thought I was mad anyways. My friend kept calling me on her mobile to check on the purchases, so that must have costed more than all the watches put together
> 
> If it doesn't cost a fortune, I'll try to get it working.
> 
> ...


A working Strela (original issue) can easily make Â£200. Assuming it's not a complete wreck, someone like Steve at Ryte-time should be able to do something with it and it would be worth it IMHO. Good luck and I'll look forward to seeing some pics when it arrives!


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes, I was planning to send it to Ryte time to see what can be done. Who cares what the watch can be sold at...I just collect them because I love them.

By the way, I work for a project in Kazakhstan, so I can get old russians from there. If any one here want something particular - let me know. I'll see if I can get them.

One of my friend is getting me 4 - and they costed less than 15 quids on an average.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I agree 100%, but sometimes the end value can justify the outlay - especially if you've got a spouse you have to justify things to!

You also have PM


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

ujjwaldey said:


> By the way, I work for a project in Kazakhstan, so I can get old russians from there. If any one here want something particular - let me know. I'll see if I can get them.
> 
> One of my friend is getting me 4 - and they costed less than 15 quids on an average.


You should give Wayne Rooney a call, he's always looking for old ones.. and if you can get 4 for less that 15 quid.. he could easily afford that :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

ujjwaldey said:


> I paid 9 quids for it. I have no idea how much it can cost to make it reasonably functioning...I was told that there is an engraving on the back which says its a present to an Ivan in 1969. As this was bought in a small shop in a very small town in Kazakhstan, they thought I was mad anyways. My friend kept calling me on her mobile to check on the purchases, so that must have costed more than all the watches put together
> 
> If it doesn't cost a fortune, I'll try to get it working.
> 
> ...


Well, the 3133 movement is 23 jewels, based on the original Valjoux 7734. It's quoted at -10 to +20seconds per day, so that should let you catch a train on time OK? Otherwise,the advice to try Ryte time for a quote would be very sensible. If it's not too much of a wreck, a 60's one should be very collectable indeed, early ones like that seem to be grey or silver dials with red seconds/timer hands and are very attractive - well the ones I've seen anyway. :lol:

Pictures would be nice when it comes! :yes:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

ujjwaldey,

I am fascinated about what you DON'T say, are you based in the UK and your girlfriend is touring Kazakhstan buying old watches for you in small towns and villages? What an adventure for her!

If I have it right, she is buying watches there and calling you for approval first?

Good luck,

Ian


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

If your watches need a clean and a service you'll be OK, but if they need any parts other than, say, a hair spring, or a winder stem, then you have a problem....

You may have seen my request for a 3133 movement for cannibalisation, parts are the difficulty....

Good luck!


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone

Yes I am in Uk, and no, my girlfriend is not travelling..my 710 will kill me if she ever thought so. Its my colleague - and sometimes I travel too.

I tell you this -its no fun travelling out there, especially in winter when it goes down to -45C. No amount of Vodka can get you drunk then

Ujjwal


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I have some spare parts for these strelas... (a couple of non working ones that have been stripped and I have used or sold parts on)

get in touch when you know whats wrong with it.

Hopefully you'll just need a service


----------

